# On sale now!!! m-edge e-luminator light



## mtcoco (May 2, 2009)

I just checked on amazon and yes!! it's on sale now. I just ordered mine.
hurry!!! 

M-Edge e-Luminator2 Booklight for 2nd Generation Amazon Kindle 

M-Edge e-Luminator2 Booklight for 1st Generation Amazon Kindle


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow this light took FOREVER! I am glad its finally on sale, I liked the medge cover because it had the built in space for the light but I gave up and ordered a different cover. 

If anyone buys this please update and tell us how the new one works and what improvements have been made.


----------



## love4god (Jun 24, 2009)

I know many of us M-Edge cover owners have been waiting for this light.  WHen i called, and a few others by their reports in forms like this, they promised a special deal to those who signed up for their newsletter.  Checking my email, haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I signed up for the newsletter a while back.  Got mine notice in my email this morning with a $5 off code as well.
deb


----------



## smitty89 (Mar 12, 2009)

I signed up for the newsletter as well, but haven't received an email yet.  I will keep checking, glad the light is out!


----------



## Mac Jones (May 7, 2009)

Yes got the email -$5

So all of you who jumped the gun (you'd better cancel and re-order).  


Order #: XXXXXXXXX
Shipping Method: Standard
Shipping Preference:	Group my items into as few shipments as possible
Subtotal of Items:  $19.99
Shipping & Handling:  $5.24
Promotion Applied:  -$5.00
------
Total for this Order:  $20.23


Delivery estimate: July 28, 2009 - July 31, 2009
Shipping estimate for these items: July 23, 2009 - July 24, 2009
1 "M-Edge e-Luminator2 Booklight for 2nd Generation Amazon Kindle"
$19.99

  Sold by: M-Edge Accessories


----------



## rikkileigh (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi,
M Edge just released the e Luminator 2. I had really good experience with the original however, reportedly, many did not. If you order today and use the promotional code:
ELUM2DAY you get $5.00 off.  
Sincerely,
Dianne
P.s. If a moderator wants to move this message to another section, please feel free.


----------



## smitty89 (Mar 12, 2009)

I just received my email!  $5 off coupon code included.  I would say the emails are on their way.  Happy Kindling


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

very cool, might grab a backup


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Ordered mine!!  Got my email with $5 off and I opted for expedited shipping (I have no patience), I hope I like it.  I have been waiting for a reading light and I almost gave up on them, so I am glad it finally got released!!  I do like that you can use a AAA battery, will make it very easy to travel with.

Cheers!
Rachel


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Good to know.  I haven't received my email yet, hopefully soon.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

I haven't gotten my email yet. I'll wait awhile longer, then email customer service. Was the discount valid only for the M-Egde site, or for Amazon, too?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The discount code is posted on the Special Deals and discounts thread. It's good on both Amazon and M-Edge


----------



## jderouen (Jul 15, 2009)

Is there a link? I have no idea what the e-lumimator 2 is, but I like the name.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Or you can go to the company site...buymedge.com

deb


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

rikkileigh said:


> Hi,
> M Edge just released the e Luminator 2. I had really good experience with the original however, reportedly, many did not. If you order today and use the promotional code:
> ELUM2DAY you get $5.00 off.
> Sincerely,
> ...


I received that promo newsletter as well.
I went and ordered it through Amazon, but the $5.00 coupon did not work for me.

I went ahead and ordered it anyway and I also dropped M-edge a note that the coupon would not work.
I tried it a couple of times/ways.

No luck.

Hope I like the light!
Eric


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Eric just posted in another thread that the coupon did not work for him on Amazon.  
Maybe we need to merge some of these threads so we can keep an eye on this.  
Has anyone else used the coupon on Amazon and it worked?
deb


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Mine worked, but you have to do it in all caps I believe.

Rachel


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Does anyone know if it's possible to work the e-luminator with a Noreve cover for K2? I really like the look of the light, but notice there's no clip. Has anyone tried sliding it between the K2 and the Noreve? There's a little bit of room if I push the Kindle up, but I don't want to end up scratching/busting it. I can't tell how thick the slide thing is, so I don't even know if that would work.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

drenee said:


> Eric just posted in another thread that the coupon did not work for him on Amazon.
> Maybe we need to merge some of these threads so we can keep an eye on this.
> Has anyone else used the coupon on Amazon and it worked?
> deb


The ELUM2DAY worked on Amazon for me. Copy and paste it just like that and it should work.


----------



## *Flower* (Mar 2, 2009)

AddieLove said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to work the e-luminator with a Noreve cover for K2? I really like the look of the light, but notice there's no clip. Has anyone tried sliding it between the K2 and the Noreve? There's a little bit of room if I push the Kindle up, but I don't want to end up scratching/busting it. I can't tell how thick the slide thing is, so I don't even know if that would work.


I want to know too!
Would it be possible to cover the slidey edge with a baby sock or something so that it wouldn't scratch/mar the Kindle?
I'm so tempted to pick it up......


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

Ordered mine and I'm super excited for it. I owned the first version for a while.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

We need links to make it easy:

M-Edge e-Luminator2 Booklight for 2nd Generation Amazon Kindle 

M-Edge e-Luminator2 Booklight for 1st Generation Amazon Kindle 

The coupon code worked for me, but I could not find a way to apply the coupon without also using my giftcard balance. I only had a small balance remaining, so I decided to go ahead & use it. I guess I need another Coinstar run.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Missed me? Didn't care? said:


> I received that promo newsletter as well.
> I went and ordered it through Amazon, but the $5.00 coupon did not work for me.
> 
> I went ahead and ordered it anyway and I also dropped M-edge a note that the coupon would not work.
> ...


I emailed M-Edge and got a response.
They said that once my light had been processed they would give me a $5.00 refund since the $5.00 promo code didn't work at the time. They said because I ordered it via Amazon they couldn't give me the refund until after the order gets processed.

We will see, I try to be optimistic...

Eric


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

does anyone who is getting this have the original light - I would be interested in what you think - the original will be an emergency back up light for me -


----------



## kittykindle (Mar 25, 2009)

I ordered via M-edge yesterday, the only thing is i got charged for 2. I called and the ladies said it would be corrected but my bank makes it look like im being charged for 2. Hope that is not the case.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

I just got my ship notice from Amazon.  Ordered yesterday morning right after getting my discount email.


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

Missed me? Didn't care? said:


> I emailed M-Edge and got a response.
> They said that once my light had been processed they would give me a $5.00 refund since the $5.00 promo code didn't work at the time. They said because I ordered it via Amazon they couldn't give me the refund until after the order gets processed.
> 
> We will see, I try to be optimistic...
> ...


I just ordered (thanks for heads up) and the code ELUM2DAY worked fine for me.


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Mine shipped today too!!  And since I picked expedited shipping it should be here Friday!!  Woo-hoo!!!

Rachel


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Woo Hoo, I just got my email with the discount and ordered my light from M-edge.  I first tried through Amazon, but my browser locked up on me.    Anyway, it is finally available, yay!!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

AddieLove said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to work the e-luminator with a Noreve cover for K2? I really like the look of the light, but notice there's no clip. Has anyone tried sliding it between the K2 and the Noreve? There's a little bit of room if I push the Kindle up, but I don't want to end up scratching/busting it. I can't tell how thick the slide thing is, so I don't even know if that would work.


I don't know. I would think the rails would get in the way. I ordered one (and it shipped today) to see how it works with my Oberon. I know I won't be able to keep it in there all the time, but maybe it will work for bedtime reading.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I don't know. I would think the rails would get in the way. I ordered one (and it shipped today) to see how it works with my Oberon. I know I won't be able to keep it in there all the time, but maybe it will work for bedtime reading.


Will you let me know how it works for your Oberon? I'm guessing you have the corners? Are you planning on sliding it between the Oberon and your Kindle? If it works for you, then it might slightly kind of work for my Noreve. I thought about sliding it into the Noreve's pockets, but the pockets are much too loose for that. Perhaps when I fold it back to read, I could slide it between the front and back cover.
Hmm ... maybe I should just stop talking to myself and buy it.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Tripp said:


> Woo Hoo, I just got my email with the discount and ordered my light from M-edge. I first tried through Amazon, but my browser locked up on me.  Anyway, it is finally available, yay!!!!


you wont be dissapointed, its a great light


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

AddieLove said:


> Will you let me know how it works for your Oberon? I'm guessing you have the corners? Are you planning on sliding it between the Oberon and your Kindle? If it works for you, then it might slightly kind of work for my Noreve. I thought about sliding it into the Noreve's pockets, but the pockets are much too loose for that. Perhaps when I fold it back to read, I could slide it between the front and back cover.
> Hmm ... maybe I should just stop talking to myself and buy it.


I have two Oberons at the moment, 1 corners and 1 Velcro. I used the original style e-luminator with it without problems. It slid between Kindle and cover just fine.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

How does it store in the spine, Heather?  That's my only holdup with getting an Oberon in Sky Blue.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

stargazer0725 said:


> How does it store in the spine, Heather? That's my only holdup with getting an Oberon in Sky Blue.


I'm assuming it won't store in the spine on the Oberon. There's just not enough room there. I will probably just leave it on my nightstand and use it when I need it.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Got it.  I really like having a fully enclosed package to tote around and use at the drop of a hat....waiting in the movie theatre, camping on the weekends, reading in my car in my office parking garage (if I don't want the office gals in the kitchen interrrupting me).  I really love the Oberon covers, but I know I'd be disappointed with the lack of a light too many times to make it my every-day case.  And that's just too much money for me to spend on one just for special occasions.

M-Edge's concept was absolutely brilliant - although with some inherent kinks.  Very excited for the upgrade to see how the redesign helps the small flaws in functionality.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

I am so disappointed that the Kindle DX e-Luminator light is NOT out yet.  There goes my $5 off discount, because I do not have a K1 or a K2.  I am hoping they will resend the discount to all of us who have the M-edge covers and the KDX.  I have been waiting since June.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Wow this light took FOREVER! I am glad its finally on sale, I liked the medge cover because it had the built in space for the light but I gave up and ordered a different cover.
> 
> If anyone buys this please update and tell us how the new one works and what improvements have been made.


I did just the opposite. I have not given up on the e-Luminator light for the KDX. I bought the M-edge Platform Leather cover because of the special light pocket and ample room at the top for storage of the light. I received my $5 coupon email, but the KDX lights are NOT available as yet. Sure hope I can use the coupon when the KDX e-Luminator light goes on sale.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

M-edge released the e-Luminator lights for the K1 and K2, but not for the KDX yet.  I am so bummed.  I have been waiting and waiting for the KDX version.  I received my $5 off coupon, but cannot order yet.


----------



## Mac Jones (May 7, 2009)

legalbs2 said:


> M-edge released the e-Luminator lights for the K1 and K2, but not for the KDX yet. I am so bummed. I have been waiting and waiting for the KDX version. I received my $5 off coupon, but cannot order yet.


I would think they only have one version.

Where did you get info about a specify DX version?


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Mac Jones said:


> I would think they only have one version.
> 
> Where did you get info about a specify DX version?


On the M-edge website. The KDX cannot be ordered yet. It states it will be available this summer. Duh. This is summer. I am calling M-edge right now and will let you know. I see the coupon expires on the 25th of July, so that would not be fair to KDX owners.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Just got off the phone with M-edge and the KDX e-Luminator light will be released in two weeks.  A new newsletter with a new $5 coupon will notify all of us Kindle DX owners.  Yeah!!!!!


----------



## Mac Jones (May 7, 2009)

legalbs2 said:


> On the M-edge website. The KDX cannot be ordered yet. It states it will be available this summer. Duh. This is summer. I am calling M-edge right now and will let you know. I see the coupon expires on the 25th of July, so that would not be fair to KDX owners.


Yes your right, I just went to the site.

But they do look sort of the same

from the site:

Compatibility: 2nd Generation Amazon Kindle
Dimensions: 4.75in x 7.5in x .5in

•	Compatibility: Amazon Kindle DX
• Dimensions: 4.75in x 7.5in x .5in

I don't know what the difference is but the dimensions are the same.


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

MarthaT said:


> you wont be dissapointed, its a great light


Do you have the new light? If not, how do you know it's great?


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I have two Oberons at the moment, 1 corners and 1 Velcro. I used the original style e-luminator with it without problems. It slid between Kindle and cover just fine.


All right. I did it. I bought one, you enablers.  I'll squish it somewhere to work with my Noreve. It's just too cute looking not to get one. *sigh*


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

I called M-edge and the KDX version of the e-Luminator light will go on sale in two weeks.  A new newsletter will be sent out with a new coupon since the coupon for the K1 and K2 lights expires on July 25th.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Yes, the dimensions are the same; however, the K2 version will not work on the KDX.  I called.  It is designed especially for the Kindle DX.  I am so excited to get one.

The difference is the light itself.  There are two lights to cover the larger printed area on the KDX.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Mine has shipped. I'll take some pictures when it arrives.
jp


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

FYI, I merged both threads about this booklight together.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

pidgeon92 said:


> FYI, I merged both threads about this booklight together.


Thanks. Good idea. I was confused where I was.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks, I'm off to order my light!  Been waiting quite a while, it will be nice to be able to read in the dark now!


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

UPS still hasn't received my package for shipment.  I got notice from Amazon on Wednesday that my package had shipped, but it still shows that only the billing information had been received - has been the same for two days now.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Got mine and the code worked great! 

M-Edge e-Luminator2 Booklight for 2nd Generation Amazon Kindle 

M-Edge e-Luminator2 Booklight for 1st Generation Amazon Kindle


----------



## Missyrose (Apr 21, 2009)

FYI, I just got an e-mail from M-Edge saying they're backed up on shipping the lights so instead of the 1-3 days to ship (which has already past) it will take an ADDITIONAL 7-10 business days for the lights to go out. I don't know if this means the lights ordered through Amazon are also on hold or if this is just for those who ordered though M-Edge directly.   You would think after pushing back the release date time after time, they'd be a little more prepared for the actual release.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

This is weird. It got to Easton this morning and should have gone out for delivery today. Instead I see this message on my tracking info:

EASTON , MD , US *07/24/2009 12:56 P.M.	IN TRANSIT TO FINAL DESTINATION*
 07/24/2009	6:32 A.M.	DESTINATION SCAN
07/24/2009	6:25 A.M.	DESTINATION SCAN
07/24/2009	5:24 A.M.	ARRIVAL SCAN
LAUREL , MD , US	07/24/2009	4:00 A.M.	DEPARTURE SCAN
LAUREL , MD , US	07/23/2009	7:28 P.M.	ORIGIN SCAN
07/23/2009	4:28 P.M.	PICKUP SCAN
US 07/22/2009	11:22 A.M.	BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I bet that means the same thing as 'out for delivery'.  I take it, it has not arrived yet?


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

Missyrose said:


> FYI, I just got an e-mail from M-Edge saying they're backed up on shipping the lights so instead of the 1-3 days to ship (which has already past) it will take an ADDITIONAL 7-10 business days for the lights to go out. I don't know if this means the lights ordered through Amazon are also on hold or if this is just for those who ordered though M-Edge directly.  You would think after pushing back the release date time after time, they'd be a little more prepared for the actual release.


Incredible.  I bought the case months ago mainly because of the neat light that is part of it. Now I've paid for it, but he wait continues. Is this a Micky Mouse company?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I bet that means the same thing as 'out for delivery'. I take it, it has not arrived yet?


Nope. I saw my UPS guy in the neighborhood earlier today and he didn't stop here. This is the first time I've ever seen that message. The fact that it was scanned at 12:56 in s bit odd too. He normally leaves there around 8 AM.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

I also had ordered the light and received an email today indicating that there was a delay due to demand. While my email did not add 7-10 days (it was an additional 2-3 days) it is disappointing that there wasn't better planning to minimize this type of situation, especially since M-Edge had heard concerns about the lack of a firm delivery date and their response was that they wanted to make sure that the light could be delivered on time, rather than pushing back the availability date again.


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

Missyrose said:


> FYI, I just got an e-mail from M-Edge saying they're backed up on shipping the lights so instead of the 1-3 days to ship (which has already past) it will take an ADDITIONAL 7-10 business days for the lights to go out. I don't know if this means the lights ordered through Amazon are also on hold or if this is just for those who ordered though M-Edge directly.  You would think after pushing back the release date time after time, they'd be a little more prepared for the actual release.


On my Amazon account, it says this on the M-Edge light:

Delivery estimate: August 3, 2009 - August 11, 2009

I ordered on July 21st. Timely!


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I ordered mine through Amazon on the first day. I ordered standard shipping. Mine is on the way to Joliet, IL.


----------



## Magpie (Feb 19, 2009)

I forgot to apply the coupon code when I ordered. Do you think customer service would give a refund of $5.00?


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

jpmorgan49 said:


> I ordered mine through Amazon on the first day. I ordered standard shipping. Mine is on the way to Joliet, IL.


I emailed M-edge to ask when it would be shipped - no response thus far.


----------



## Lalaboobaby (Dec 31, 2008)

I didn't get the email msg, but did use the coupon code through Amazon.  It's on order, can't wait to get it.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

so has anyone had both lights and what is the difference - is it worth ordering the new one when I have the old one and am not a huge fan other than it is there if I need it in an emergency


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I got my light today, I've attached 3 pictures. The first picture has the light over the top so you can see it. The second has the light located over the Kindle, and the third shows it in the store position. Oh, haven't tried it yet, just got it...
jp


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

It looks like it's a little too big for the case. Does it close OK?

How is the amount of light for reading? 

Why haven't I received mine yet!


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

skanter said:


> It looks like it's a little too big for the case. Does it close OK?
> 
> How is the amount of light for reading?
> 
> Why haven't I received mine yet!


Got mine today too (I did 2nd day air) .... his picture does look like it goes over, but if you look close the top of it is sitting on the black part of his cover, it goes right to the end, but it does not stick out. The book closes so nice now, the light fits like a glove. Off to find a battery!!

Rachel


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for the pics, how does it compare to the 1st light? Does anyone notice any improvements/upgrades?


----------



## jrector (May 24, 2009)

Great, thank you.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Yes, is does close and does not stick out, I can see the picture is misleading.  I have a Mighty Brite light that I was using, the M-Edge is not as bright but it IS bright enough.  You have to remember that the Mighty Brite light uses 3 AAA batteries and the M-Edge only one.  I used it last night and it was fine.  One question I have for other owners, could you tell a big difference between the two settings, I couldn't tell a difference?
jp


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

jpmorgan49 said:


> Yes, is does close and does not stick out, I can see the picture is misleading. I have a Mighty Brite light that I was using, the M-Edge is not as bright but it IS bright enough. You have to remember that the Mighty Brite light uses 3 AAA batteries and the M-Edge only one. I used it last night and it was fine. One question I have for other owners, could you tell a big difference between the two settings, I couldn't tell a difference?
> jp


I have the Mighty Brite and it is excellent. The long neck makes positioning it easy, and the two setting are both useful.

The cons are the three batteries, and the fact that it doesn't fit inside M-Edge case. I hope the new light compares favorably.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

jpmorgan49 said:


> Yes, is does close and does not stick out, I can see the picture is misleading. I have a Mighty Brite light that I was using, the M-Edge is not as bright but it IS bright enough. You have to remember that the Mighty Brite light uses 3 AAA batteries and the M-Edge only one. I used it last night and it was fine. One question I have for other owners, could you tell a big difference between the two settings, I couldn't tell a difference?
> jp


I got my eluminator light today and that was one of the things I noticed...not a noticeable difference (to me at least) between the two settings. On my Mighty Bright I can definitely tell which setting I am using because of the difference. But the brightness of the eluminator seems adequate and I love how it fits into the MEdge case.


----------



## k_reader (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm a bit peeved.  I've been on vacation and never received an email from m-edge with the promo code.  I just noticed TODAY that the light was now available and went to order it and the ELUM2DAY promo code doesn't work on either the m-edge site or Amazon. Has anyone had recent success with the code?  This shouldn't be so hard........

I just checked on another board at it said the promo code was for 5 days... starting 7/21.  I missed it by 2 days.  I emailed m-edge with my concerns about NO notification about the light (Damn, I've been waiting since Feb for this light to come out and I've purchased 2 cases from them...they couldn't give me a heads up with the light came out!).  If they don't give me the discount, I'm done with them.  They have really blown this release of the book light in a big way.  I'll update with M-Edge's response, but I'm most annoyed with the fact that they didn't tell me it was out.  I'm traveling next week and would have ordered it immediately if they had notified me.

Edit 7/30/2009 M-Edge did credit me the $5 as a courtesy since I didn't get the promised newletter.


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Has anyone tried this with a Go cover? I know that it wouldn't fit inside, but I'm wondering if it will slide in there and stay ok. I just use my mightybright light in bed...it's probably fine and I probably shouldn't be asking, but...what's one more light? And, when we get our second K2, we really will need another light...and...do I really need an excuse


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

I received my light today and it's exactly what I wanted. Once you insert it in the pocket, it stays snuggled inside. The arm rotates into the storage position and lighting position from there (without have to take it out of the pocket). The arm is flexible, like the Mighty Bright, and the light coverage is very good - it covers the Kindle completely (including the keyboard). Some have said that they didn't notice a difference between the two light levels - I do. It's not a big difference, but enough for me to notice which setting I have it on. It fits into the cover perfectly! I didn't own the first version of this light, and I know there were complaints about having to replace batteries too often. I can't comment on that yet since I haven't used it long enough, but so far, so good. If I see any problems, I'll post them here.


----------



## skanter (Mar 1, 2009)

Finally received M-Edge light - very cool. Beautifully designed and works perfectly - the path of light lights up the Kindle and nothing else. Nice simple design rotates from storage position to reading position (not all the way up, more like 90 degrees). Fits beautifully into M-Edge case - it makes quite a nice system. There is  difference in two settings, one is a bit brighter, still useful. Very light, adds little weight to the entire Kindle/case package.

My Kindle is complete!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Can anyone compare this new one to the old one?


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have written a review of the e-luminator2 in the new "Reviews" section.
jp

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,12085.0.html


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

And here's a review I did comparing the new design against the old...

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,12043.0.html


----------



## Newt (May 15, 2009)

Well, how long should I have to wait for my light. I ordered it on the 27th of July and they tell me to expect delivery between 
Aug 21 to Aug 31. Whats up with that. A whole month? Question is can I wait that long or should I have to wait that
long? Seems like a long wait to me.


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

I received mine the other day, and love it, it fits perfectly in the M-edge cover.  I'm very happy with it.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

RangerXenos said:


> I received mine the other day, and love it, it fits perfectly in the M-edge cover. I'm very happy with it.


Glad you like it, its a terriffic light


----------



## happyblob (Feb 21, 2009)

Has to get an award for its name for sure. It may be the first light I buy for my kindle.


----------



## sara84 (Aug 6, 2009)

MarthaT said:


> very cool, might grab a backup


me too! Love it!


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Newt said:


> Well, how long should I have to wait for my light. I ordered it on the 27th of July and they tell me to expect delivery between
> Aug 21 to Aug 31. Whats up with that. A whole month? Question is can I wait that long or should I have to wait that
> long? Seems like a long wait to me.


They didn't expect such high demand, so they ran out and are now backordered, unfortunately.


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

Still waiting for our 2 lights to arrive.  Ordered them the day after they went on sale, and no light yet.  This is almost a comical joke!!!  We wait forever and ever for them to go on sale, then how many did they have in inventory?  15?  Sheesh.


----------



## Newt (May 15, 2009)

It wouldn't be so bad if they at least told us they were on back order. I read reviews on them before I ordered and most said how fast 
things shipped and were received. So why won't they let you know that things are back ordered. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Missed me? Didn't care? said:


> I emailed M-Edge and got a response.
> They said that once my light had been processed they would give me a $5.00 refund since the $5.00 promo code didn't work at the time. They said because I ordered it via Amazon they couldn't give me the refund until after the order gets processed.
> 
> We will see, I try to be optimistic...
> ...


Eric, what's the latest on your light order?

Betsy


----------

